# resume software?



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

is there any good free resume making software for the mac?
and is anyone in fredericton looking to hire a quick learner?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There's always Word and its resume wizards. They work, but personally I hate the Word resume layouts, they feel so templateish (is that a word?)

A quick look on VersionTracker didn't yield any results though.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

If you don't plan on using any graphic elements, TextEdit included in OS X could be used, and can output RTF and PDF files (anything can output PDF in OS X).


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Appleworks has resume templates too


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

If you simply want to know what a resume is supposed to look like, you might find this site is helpful.

I don't know of any OS X software designed especially for making resumes. In addition to MS Word and AppleWorks, I can also recommend a program called LetterWorks. See http://www.objectpark.net/letterworks.html 

If you poke around the templates section of AppleWorks 6, and follow the Web links, you get pointers to these resume templates:

http://awpicts.apple.com/docs/US/templates_usletter/business/resume_a.cwk 
http://awpicts.apple.com/docs/US/templates_usletter/business/resume_b.cwk 
http://awpicts.apple.com/docs/US/templates_usletter/business/resume_c.cwk 
http://awpicts.apple.com/docs/US/templates_usletter/business/resume_cover_letter.cwk 

I hope that helps.
SMc


----------

